# Contact ideas for the sale?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any ideas on what kind of businesses my kids could contact for the 4-H/FFA livestock/ham sale?

Projects are not auctioned off at fairs like a lot of other states, instead they are auctioned off after the state fair, and the kids have to recruit at least 3 buyers each.

Technically they are supposed to do it before they turn their sale paper in tomorrow, but hoping as long as they list people they will contact, then they can wait until they get the sale fliers tomorrow night at their meeting <so they can give the potential buyer a flier w/info>.

So far my son is using our feed store, they already said he could contact them and they'd hang a flier to promote the sale <but they don't actually attend the sales, but will help promote it>.

He's going to talk to the restaurant next door which is very very popular.

I told my oldest daughter when we take my youngest daughters wether to auction tomorrow <she's too young to be 4-H just yet, so can't auction her wether at the 4-H sale>, that my oldest daughter could talk to the stockyard.

This is horse country/thoroughbred horse farm country. Would it be a bad idea to maybe go to some of the big farms in the county?

There are a few factories here like Sylvania, Quad Graphics <I think they make books>. There is a feed store we sometimes get stuff from and a horse supply store.

Any other suggestions? I really want them to be active in this, and contact as many people as they can, I think it would be a really good experience for them, and would always help in promoting the sale.

I'm not sure what all animals will sell, I think a few lambs, a few calves, then my kids 2 goats. Our state is big into the Country Ham as well <only certain places in the world you can do a country ham>, and those will be a big deal.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

What 4hers around where I live do is type up a letter or postcard, or they have even done fliers that have a picture of them and their project, whether it be a goat or a lamb or a steer, and then they tell about their project. Tell them something they learned or something they enjoyed. Also put on there how they traveled to different shows etc. then they invite the business or whoever to the sale. They send them to local businesses(stores, electric companies, construction companies, banks, all types of businesses)


----------

